# I want RED!!!!



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

who has some ideas for africans that have beautiful red color.

the ruby red 
and red empress are all I came up with.

not to mention nothing can be sourced localy

they will be going into a 125 gal 6 foot tank.

options with pics would be awsome!


----------



## brycerb (Dec 23, 2007)

ruby red peacock.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

red shoulder


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

and sometimes flametail are red instead of orange


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

colony of trophs.

cherry spot, red moliro, or a few other variants have some nice red! :thumb:


----------



## chris777 (Jun 27, 2008)

Labeotropheus trewavasae Mpanga Red

Not completely Red but one of my favorite fish


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

nice pic!

i still thnk rubyred is my best bet at this point.

i can;t seem to find any though.

i guess i forgot to mention i already have a bunch of species in there, and a colony of something is not an option. 
just a few more fish with red to complete the look.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

> Labeotropheus trewavasae Mpanga Red
> 
> Not completely Red but one of my favorite fish


quit showing me fish I can't keep in a 55g tank 

(I've been looking for something red as well...)


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I really love my ruby/German reds for red . . . but they can be somewhat meek, and I've had difficulty adding a single one to an established tank. I've had more luck when the ruby red was part of three or four added to a tank at the same time.

I also love Red Empress. Quite a bit more assertive and might be good depending on your other stock.

There is also the copadichromis borleyi, which gets maroon at maturity . . .


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

tha tis a nice fish! i have quiet the varied stock. I have not followed any rules and have had no fatalities yet. All fish have full fins and color up nicely. 
So you think i shoudl get 3 or 4 ruby reds then! ha ha ha.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

What other fish do you have? I have kept Ruby Reds (see avatar) and they probably will give you the strongest red. They are a fairly docile species though, so if you have some really aggressive cichlids already, they may get beaten up a bit. I inherited a sub adult red empress male from a friend who moved (have since given the fish away) and he chased my ruby red relentlessly. Ended up with a pretty beaten up tail. Have you thought about ordering fish and having them shipped? There is a supplier in Manitoba that has some really nice species and his prices are good (although the shipping is often the most expensive part of ordering fish). If you PM me, I can send you the link. I've been thinking of ordering some calvus through him and a hobby friend of mine hangs out with this guy, so can vouch for his quality.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If you're doing an all male tank, alas, you can only have one ruby red. HOWEVER, I have recently added a ruby red that is more yellow/orange compared to the one already in the tank, which is more red/orange. And I have succeeded in keeping them both without any issues between them.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I am going to have to vote for the Cop. borleyi "kandango" beautiful vibrant red. Too bad you aren't closer, I have his brother too and need to move him out.

He is the tank boss (fair but firm) in my 125 all male


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Beautiful fish MalawiLover!! :thumb:


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

I germany they call them fire fish, in the states they call them dragon bloods, but they are really good looking. A lighter red then the ruby's but I really like them. Just got 10 Fry myself.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Jeepguy said:


> I germany they call them fire fish, in the states they call them dragon bloods, but they are really good looking. A lighter red then the ruby's but I really like them. Just got 10 Fry myself.


Not sure what fish you are refering too here Jeepguy, but Fire Fish and Dragons Blood are man made hybrid peacocks, likely with some other species (possibly hap or some mbuna) mixed in. Similar to the creation of the OB peacocks.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i have a female kandango, to me one of the best looking female fish


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's a few red types I raise
Red eureka








Ruby Red








red empress (the red one)


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Forgot the Crimson tide


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

These are all nice fish. But IMO not really red. More shades of orange, with a little red here and there. I had the same issue, and this fish by far is what I was looking for when looking for "red". When you see a nice batch of these there will be no visable middle or caudel spots. And the red is pretty intense. Adding one female or 1 male proved no problem for me. Pretty docile in my mixed 55 and 90 gal tanks. They don't pick on anyone unless others pick on them 1st. Then they will not back down when challenged. I've heard they will kill everythign in the tank however when spawning. So my advise is to buy just one. Mine look just like the pic. A truly underated fish IMO. I've wanted to breed them because they are so beautiful, but the truth is not many people want them around my area. They are not your typical "red jewel" you see in most stores.

Hemichromis lifalili - http://www.aquarium-villeurbannais.fr/i ... lili_g.jpg


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

very jealous of your fish!
i wish i was closer, or you people coudl ship me some!!!!!

ahhhhhhh, some times it sucks living in the maritimes, lol. 
most of the time it is awsome, until i need to special order things!
it blows!


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Can you have red jewels in with Mbuna?? I thought it was not a good idea??


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

MCKP said:


> Can you have red jewels in with Mbuna?? I thought it was not a good idea??


In an appropriately size tank and as a singleton, yes they can work. A breeding pair needs their own space.

Also Spotmonster specifically mentions "they are not your typical "red jewel" you see in most stores."

Comon jewel is _Hemichromis guttatus_, while Spotmonster is recommending _Hemichromis lifalili_ which may not be as aggressive (but still as a single fish).


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

1 is key. But I find that true with a lot of species.

Easiest way to have a "peaceful" mixed tank is don't buy any 2 fish that look alike.


----------

